# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  حكم عظيم لمحكمة استئناف القاهرة سنة 2007 عن الوكالة المستترة

## امل

*باسم الشعب* 

*محكمة استئناف القاهرة* 

*دائرة رقم /82 عقود* 


*حكــــــم* 

*بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً بسراي المحكمة الكائن مقرها ميدان العباسية القاهرة برئاسة السيد المستشار / محمد السيد الداوودى رئيس المحكمة*
*وعضوية السيدين الأستاذين/ حلمي علام رضوان الرئيس بالمحكمة*
*و / محمد السليمـــــى المستشار*
*وحضــــــــور السيــــــــــــــد / مفيــد شحاتــــــة أمين السر*


*أصــــــــــدرت الحكم الأتــــــــــــــــــــــــي* 

*فى الاستئناف المقيد بالجدول العمومي تحت رقم 1511 لسنة 8ق*


*المــــــــــرفق مــــــــــــــــن* 
*السيد/ .....................* 

*ضد*
*1-* *السيد / رئيس مجلس الإدارة والعضو المنتدب للشركة .......*
*2-* *السيدة/* 




*الموضـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوع* 

*استئناف الحكم الصادر بجلسة 31/12/2003 – فى الدعوى رقم 3431 لسنة 2003 – مدنى كلى شمال القاهرة.*


*المحكمـــــــــــــــــــــــة* 

*بعد سماع المرافعة وسماع الأقوال والمداولة:-* 
*حيث من وقائع الدعوى ومستنداتها وأسانيد الخصوم فيها سبق أن أحاط بها الحكم المستأنف وكذا الحكم الصادر فى هذه المحكمة ومن ثم فإن المحكمة تحيل إليها فى الشأن منعاً" من التكرار وتعتبرها فيما سلف مكملاً لحكمها – وان كانت توجزها بما يكفى لحمل قضائها فى أن المستأنف كان قد أقام الدعوى رقم 3431 لسنة 2003 – مدني كلى شمال القاهرة ابتغاء الحكم بإلزام المستأنف عليه الأول بتحرير عقد البيع النهائي عن مشروع عقد البيع 22/6/98 باسمه شخصياً "باعتباره مشترياً" مع تسليمه العقار وذلك فى مواجهة المستأنف عليها الثانية، على السند من القول أنه بتاريخ 22/6/98 حرر مشروع عقد بيع فيلا التداعي بين المستأنف عليه الأول بصفته بائعاً والمستأنف عليها الثانية مشترية نيابة عن المستأنف زوجها بوجوده آنذاك بدولة ..... ( إعارة ) ولما طلقت المستأنف عليها الثانية أنكري تلك الإنابة فكانت الدعوى الماثلة بالطلبات الأنفة.* 

*وبجلسة 31/12/2003 – قضت محكمة أول درجة بعدم قبول الدعوى لانتفاء صفة استناداً على أنه لم يكن طرفاً" فى عقد البيع السالف.*

*وحيث أن المستأنف لم يقبل ذلك الحكم فطعن عليه باللإستئناف الماثل بصحيفة أودعت فى 8/2/2004 – وأعلنت قانوناً" طلب فى ختامها بقبول الاستئناف شكلاً – وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف والقضاء مجدداً بإلغاء الطلبات الواردة بصحيفة الدعوى استناداً إلى توافر الصفة والمصلحة وعدم الرد على مستندات المستأنف – وقدم مذكرتين بدفاعه صمم فيها على الطلبات وأربعة حوافظ مستندات طالعتهم المحكمة كما حضرت المستأنف عليها بوكيل عنها قدم حافظة مستندات طالعتها المحكمة.*

*وبجلسة 29/6/2005 – قضت هذه المحكمة بهيئة سابقة أولاً: بقبول الاستئناف شكلاً.*
*ثانياً: بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف فيما قضى به من عدم قبول الدعوى* 
*ثالثاً: وقبل الفصل فى الموضوع بإحالة الاستئناف للتحقيق على النحو المبين تفصيلاً بذلك الحكم، ونفاذاً لحكم التحقيق استمعت المحكمة لشهود الطرفين على النحو الثابت بمحضر الجلسة، وبجلسة المرافعة الأخيرة قررت المحكمة حجز الاستئناف للحكم لجلسة اليوم – وصرحت بمذكرات فى أجل حددته فقدم وكيل المستأنف عليها الثانية مذكرة بدفاعه فى الأجل المحدد – التمس فيها رفض الاستئناف لخلوه من سنده.* 

*وحيث أنه فى شكل الاستئناف فقد سبق أن قضى بقبوله .*
*وحيث أنه على موضوع الاستئناف فقد سبق أن قضى بإلغاء الحكم المستأنف فيما قضى به من عدم قبول الدعوى لتوافر الصفة والمصلحة لدى المستأنف.*
*وحيث أنه عن موضوع الدعوى، وكان من المقرر قانوناً أن التصرف الذي يبرمه النائب ينصرف إلى شخص الأصيل ولو أن الإرادة التي يقوم عليها التصرف هي إرادة النائب لا إرادة الأصيل.*

*كما أنه من المقرر أيضاً أن هناك علاقة مباشرة فى التصرف الذي يوقده الوكيل مع الغير والموكل ويختفي شخص الوكيل فيما بينهما طبقاً للقواعد المقررة فى النيابة، ويترتب على ذلك أن للموكل أن يرجع مباشرة مع الغير الذي تعاقد معه الوكيل بجميع الالتزامات الناشئة من هذا التعاقد فى ذمة الغير، وكذلك للغير أن يرجع مباشرة على الموكل بجميع الحقوق التي نشأت له من هذا التعاقد.*

*وحيث أنه بالبناء على ما تقدم وقد أعملت هذه المحكمة رقابتها على أقوال شهود الطرفين واطمأنت لأقوال شهود المستأنف وهما .... و ..... التي دلت على أن المستأنف هو الذي اشترى الفيلا من الشركة المستأنف عليها الأول إلا أن بعد العقد كتب باسم زوجته المستأنف عليها الثانية – على اعتبار أنه كان آنذاك معاراً للخارج ( دولة ..... ) وأن الأخيرة ليست لها القدرة المالية على شراء تلك الفيلا وكانت تسدد الأقساط بصفتها نائبة عن زوجها المستأنف .* 

*وقد تطابقت أقوالها وتأخذ بها المحكمة انطلاقا من سلطتها الموضوعية فى تقديرها لأقوال الشهود ولاتفاقها مع القرائن الأخرى فى الدعوى والمستمدة من – صورة إخطار حيازة كمبيالة الصادرة عن بنك فرع ....وعددها ( 16 كمبيالة ) موضحة القيمة وتاريخ السداد لصالح الشركة المستأنف عليها الأولى بمشروع .... الكائن به الفيلا محل عقد البيع سند الدعوى وكذا أصل كمبيالة مؤرخة 30/9/98 باسم المستأنف لصالح الشركة المستأنف عليه لأولى وكذا حافظة إيداع مبلغ مودع بمعرفة المستأنف لصالح الشركة المستأنف عليها الأولى بتاريخ 6/4/2003 عن فيلا بمشروع .... – فضلاً صورة من عقد إعارة صادر من .... لصالح المستأنف للعمل ... ثابت بها مدة العقد والراتب الشهري وأيضاً صورة إشهار طلاق المستأنف ضدها الثانية من المستأنف.* 

*وحيث أن جميع هذه القرائن آنفة البيان تؤكد أن المستأنف عليها الثانية كانت وكيلة عن المستأنف حال شرائها فيلا التداعي.* 
*ولا يقدح فى ذلك من أثارته المستأنف عليها الثانية من أنها كانت تعمل محاسبة لدى مكتب ......- لما تضمنته الشهادة الصادرة من المكتب المذكور من أن المستأنف عليها لم تمارس عملاً ولم تتقاضى أية أجور بأي صفة كانت من المكتب ويضحى دفاع المستأنف عليها الثانية وهو الوحيد قد جاء على خلاف الثابت بالأوراق وبالتالي لا يعدو سوى قول مرسل لا سند له مما يجعله جديراً بالرفض – الأمر الذي يترتب عليه أحقية المستأنف فى الرجوع على الشركة المستأنف عليها الأولى ( البائعة ) بجمع الحقوق التي نشأت له من هذا التعاقد ومن ثم تضحى دعواه قد جاء على سند صحيح من الواقع والقانون متعيناً إجابته لطلبه والقضاء بإلزام الشركة المستأنف عليها الأولى بتحرير عقد البيع النهائي عن مشروع عقد البيع المؤرخ 22/6/1998 – باسم المستأنف باعتباره مشترياً مع تسليمه عين التداعي.*
*وحيث أنه من المصروفات شاملة أتعاب المحاماة – فالمحكمة تلزم بها المستأنف عليها بالتسوية فيما بينهما عملاً بالمادتين 184/240،2 مرافعات.*


*فلهــــذه الأسبــــــــــاب* 

*حكمت المحكمة فى موضوع الدعوى بإلزام الشركة المستأنف عليها الأولى بتحرير عقد البيع النهائي عن مشروع عقد البيع المؤرخ 22/6/98 باسم المستأنف مع تسليمه عين التداعي وألزمت المستأنف عليها المصروفات ومائة وخمسة وسبعون جنيهاً أتعاب محاماة.* 
*صدر هذا الحكم وتلي علناً بجلسة يوم الأربعاء : 28/3/2007* 


*أمين السر رئيس المحكمة*

----------


## elrayes

هل يمكننى الحصول على صورة رسمية من هذا الحكم؟ وان امكن فكيف ذلك؟

لان عندى قضية تقريبا زيها ومازالت متداولة فى المحاكم واعتقد ان الحكم ده ممكن يقوى موقفى فى القضية

وشكرا

----------

